# PWT Championship ND - 2006



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I just heard on the news PWT will hold the 2006 championship at Lake Sakakawea. The official weigh will take place at the Bismarck Civic Center...

I think a thread was stared about this subject a few months ago, I couldn't find the info.

Do you guys think this will be good or bad?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Its good that Sak gets back on track with the PWT, its a bad choice on having the weigh in down in Bismarck. Theres no way that even half of those fish will make it all day in a livewell, and then however many miles down to Bismarck without any fresh water.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I strongly disagree with this.What do they do with the dead fish?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Like I said before they should make these so called "professionals" travel inside the tank with their fish.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

DeltaBoy said:


> I just heard on the news PWT will hold the 2006 championship at Lake Sakakawea. The official weigh will take place at the Bismarck Civic Center...
> 
> I think a thread was stared about this subject a few months ago, I couldn't find the info.
> 
> Do you guys think this will be good or bad?


At the time when this topic was brought up it was a "rumor". I talked to one of the tournament coordinators and it does indeed sound like it will be held on sak this year.. As I understood, the whole transporting fish all the way back to biz is a rumor also. The tournament headquarters will be staged at the lake..

Where are you getting the information that the fish will be transported back to bismarck to be weighed in??? :eyeroll: The PWT has some of the highest survival rates in tournaments .......


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Madi,

It was on the local news lastnight...

It appears the headquarters will be at the lake, but the weigh in will take place at the civic center in Bismarck.


----------



## northdakotakid (May 12, 2004)

Guys,

In terms of what it is going to do for the sport of fishing and for outdoor activities as a whole in North Dakota... don't you think that the loss of these fish may be worth it??

How many fish are we talking about if half die?

Think of how many more fish it will generate by the increased awareness and recreational activites stemming form this event, which equals more money spent in these areas. There are alot of outdoor tourist areas that can use the moeny and also gvt agencies.

I really don't think that half are going to die either. I am sure that they have covered their bases on this one.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

NDkid, PWT Championships have 52 boats. I may be wrong, but thats what comes to mind. And when I said half wont make it to Bismarck, that was being generous. Start putting fish in the box at 8am, then they sit in the livewell for about 9 hours before getting weighed? They will more than likely still be alive while on the water, but once you load the boat there is no more fresh water/oxygen being pumped to these fish. With warm temps in Sept. the water will also be fairly warm. Its a bad idea trailering these fish to Bismarck.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

No question that this will be a catch and kill tourney. Considering what economic benefit the PWT will bring to the area, it's a small price to pay. 52 entrants is a drop in the bucket compared to all the other tourneys that are held on the lake each year. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anyone know where they're launching on the lake? If it's anywhere on the east end I'm sure they'll be a lot of long runs.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I thought I heard something about Fort Stevenson, I could be wrong. Probably a lot of long runs out to van hook and such.


----------



## Capt. Kevin (Mar 1, 2004)

word on the street is ft. stevenson and having a barrier similar to the govs cup.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

http://walleye.outdoorsfirst.com/articl ... /index.htm


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Saw on the news last night that the G&F gave them a permit to make this a kill event.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

That, if true, should go over like a turd in the punchbowl!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

ND decoy said:


> Saw on the news last night that the G&F gave them a permit to make this a kill event.


I believe they are donating all the fish to the food shelves.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Sounds like the championship is being moved to the river. I heard they will be fishing from Grant Marsh bridge to the tailrace. I think they should go from the border to the tailrace if not just Bismarck to the border. A lot of stumps, rocks, bars, etc up north making the trip to the TR a long run, and hazardous on top of that. I guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

The solution is simple.

Ban ALL fishing tournaments.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

doubt it.


----------

